# Yoke tuning explanation please!!!



## Deadeyexs (Feb 15, 2011)

Can someone please explain the whole yoke tuning process to me. Is the tuning defferent for single cam VS dual cam? I have a PSE Omen Pro set at 70lbs 29" shooting GT Velocity Pro 300 tipped with 100gr. Bare shaft shows right impact of eight to ten inches with tail left. No up and down issues. I have tried everything I know. Then only thing I haven't tried is yoke tuning. By the way my arrows are cut short 27"11/16"from carbon to carbon no insert or nock in measurement just carbon. I believe my spine is fine. Bow is also timed with the top cam advanced about a 1/16". There is no visible lean on either cam at rest or full draw. Please help I would really appreciate it.


----------



## blueflyingarrow (Jan 10, 2005)

Read this thread. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1830265&highlight=paper+tuning+yoke.


----------



## BlackXForce (Sep 23, 2011)

Deadeyexs,

You and I are in the same boat. The Omen Pro at 70lbs needs arrows with a 0.26-0.28 spine. There are a few arrows in that category and they are heavier. But even with the tare, I wouldn't worry at all. Just keep practicing and keep shooting out further and further. When you shoot out to 60 yds and still get 2 inch grouping you're good. That bow will fix your form for you (you have to shoot back tension with that bow to get great results). In my case, my CX Maxima Hunters straighten out around 30-35 yds. I've played with 28 inch, 26.5 inch arrows from Nock to Insert and they both fly the same, only when I get to 40 yds that the longer arrow sits 1/4 inch lower from the shorter arrow. IMO, I would just leave it at OEM specs (Brace height, ATA, and all other what not included). 

Yoke tuning, if I have it down correct is pretty much a cam timing and lean correcting issue. I know for a fact that if you increase the twist of the control cable, you're pretty much just pre-stressing your limbs. So in the end you would be pulling 72-75 lbs, as opposed to your 70lbs currently and that would just make your arrow tare more. The inverse is true if you loosen your twist a bit, but no one goes that route. You can't have it all, there are always side effects to more aggressive tuning. 

I'm at 28 inch DL, 26.5 CX MAX Hunters w/ 100 grains @ 373 grains roughly and shooting 319-324 fps depending on which chrono I use. Tidbit - at 125 yds, I need to put my 60 pin about ~15 feet to hit a 4 ft x 4 ft target. No lens, just plain hunting gears.


----------



## Deadeyexs (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your input greatly appreciated


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

BlackXForce said:


> Deadeyexs,
> 
> I know for a fact that if you increase the twist of the control cable, you're pretty much just pre-stressing your limbs. So in the end you would be pulling 72-75 lbs, as opposed to your 70lbs currently and that would just make your arrow tare more. The inverse is true if you loosen your twist a bit, but no one goes that route. You can't have it all, there are always side effects to more aggressive tuning.


I respectfully disagree, when adjusting your yoke you are compensating for riser learn/tourque = cam lean (caused by the string being pulled out of the way while you draw by the cable guard), so you add to one side of the yolk while removeing from the other = balance. if you need to bring your cam timing in by twisting string or cables it is the same twist up one while backing off equally on the other.


----------



## Deadeyexs (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok. Then witch waydo I need to move the top cam out being left or in be right? I agree with you and thank u both you.


----------



## Tarus (Jan 17, 2012)

If your arrow is hitting right then put some twist in the left side of the yoke. This is looking at the yoke from behind the bow. You are probably looking at 2 full twist at min. if you're that far right.


----------



## Deadeyexs (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you all so much!!!!


----------



## Deadeyexs (Feb 15, 2011)

So with some top cam lean induced, all is good. A small lesson was learned here. When upon induce lean it will move center shot so b sure to check center shot as you go through the yoke tuning process. I was chasing my tail a little because of the initial twist I made to the left side of the yoke moved my center shot almost a 32nd to the right. This omen is very sensitive to all of the little adjustments made. Now I have achieved a bare shaft tune out to 60 yards. So with this being said, you can get the omen to shoot exceptationaly well at 70lb and over the 27" mark. I have read a lot on this forum that this bow is off the spine charts for my specs and will not be able to make broadheads and feild points have same POI. The only chart I know of that this Omen Pro is off of is the (freaken bad *****) chart. Thanks to all of you that have helped me achieve a truly unbleivable bow.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1746136


----------

